# How many remember these two?



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Laurel and Hardy, remember them well.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 1, 2014)

All too well Falcon, thanks for reminding us of how long ago that was. layful:

Dad went through a phase of joining a club and borrowing movies to show at home and we'd watch all those L & H ones, Buster Keaton, Harold Lloyd, Chaplin, Keystone Cops and laugh every time we saw them even if it was only an hour ago.  Best part of having the equipment he had was watching them run backwards.  
You haven't lived until you've watched a K. Cops movie run backwards. :rofl:


----------



## nan (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember them well and I  loved the keystone cops as well.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 1, 2014)

They were, still are my favorites.  My favorite one was where they were trying to move a piano up a mile high flight of stairs, and every time they got part way up something happened and they had to move it back down.  This went on for 30 minutes and in the end after they finally lugged it up the stairs to the top, they discovered there was a driveway that led right up to the back door of the house.  ..LMAO at these two many times.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks, TG..that gave me the urge to go and look up some old L&H films.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 2, 2014)

I had never heard of them until my mother told me I looked like Stan Laurel when I made a certain face. After that I had a lot of friends tell me I make funny faces. I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I had never heard of them until my mother told me I looked like Stan Laurel when I made a certain face. After that I had a lot of friends tell me I make funny faces. I'm not sure what to make of that.




Not sure what you can make of it, but ol' Stan made a good living with that face..


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)

Never any two funnier before or since.  They are wonderfully classic.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 2, 2014)

I remember them in movies.. also around the time of Abbott and Costello so we were always into those sort of movies.. 
loved them all.. thanks for the memories Falc..


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 2, 2014)

I too remember them in films. Their last movie was made in 1951 according to wiki but performed on stage  for a couple of more years. So their careers were ending about the time I was born.


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 2, 2014)

They were great and I am also a huge fan of Abbot and Costello, much later in time I know, but I have the best childhood memories of watching their movies.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2014)

It's interesting - well, at least to nerds like me - to compare L&H to A&C.

First would be their "team" name: Stan, the "funny" man, had first billing ("*Laurel *and Hardy"), whereas the "straight" man Abbott was first in their team ("*Abbott* and Costello").

They all had their dark sides in real life - the classic comedian afflictions.

To me, Abbott was always far more abusive of Costello than Hardy was of Laurel. It's like comparing _Punch and Judy_ with _Mr. Rogers_.

And I'm sorry, but for raw talent and vaudevillian ability I give the nod to Stan and Ollie. They had greater ranges and are more frequently recognized world-wide than Abbott and Costello.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 2, 2014)

Stan: "Well, I don't know anything about cutting wood."
Ollie: "Well, you ought to. You once told me your father was in the lumber business."
Stan: "Well, I know he was but it was only in a small way."
Ollie: "What do you mean small way ?"
Stan: "Well, he ... he used to sell toothpicks."


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2014)

My uncle was a great painter.  He painted men and women all over the country.

  He painted MEN on one door and WOMEN on the other.


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2014)

Falcon excuse me, I working with Kindle to fix my machine. Can you see me?


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep,  I C U.


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you FALCON.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 2, 2014)

Watch out INA, Falcon is flying overhead, plucking chickens out of their chicken COOP!:lofl:


----------



## Ina (Feb 2, 2014)

GDAD, How'd you find out about my chicken? You tell Falcon, since he's up in the air, to stay away from my chickens. I get $2.50 a dozen. I'll sue!!!!!  :lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2014)

_March of the Wooden Soldiers (Babes in Toyland)_ is one of their movies that I can recite every line from, due to having watched it religiously every Thanksgiving as a kid. Great stuff, even though it's *80 years old* this year!


----------



## Rainee (Feb 2, 2014)

laurel and hardy youtube full movies type that in and you will see all their full lengths movies good page to browse if you want to see some of their funniest ones.. I still liked Abbott and Costello the best though ..


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 2, 2014)

_I used to love watching their antics, i have had many laughs from their movies. _


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

*Ray Bradbury short stories*

The Laurel and Hardy Alpha Centauri Farewell Tour (circa 2040).

Charming tale of friendship and happiness.



http://www.amazon.com/One-More-Road-Ray-Bradbury/dp/0061032034




SifuPhil said:


> To me, Abbott was always far more abusive of Costello than Hardy was of Laurel. It's like comparing _Punch and Judy_ with _Mr. Rogers_.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but for raw talent and vaudevillian ability I give the  nod to Stan and Ollie. They had greater ranges and are more frequently  recognized world-wide than Abbott and Costello.



Didn't Costello have epilepsy? Abbott would pretend to punch him to keep his malady hidden from the public.

I still remember the local pizza parlor playing the L&H silent movies.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 5, 2014)

Never missed these movies at Sat.Arvo flicks

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Trinian's_School


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

Jambi said:


> Didn't Costello have epilepsy? Abbott would pretend to punch him to keep his malady hidden from the public.



Actually I believe it was Abbott that was epileptic his entire life. Lou had to carry him off the stage on more than one occasion.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 5, 2014)

There is actually a museum to Laurel and Hardy in Harlem, GA, Oliver Hardy's hometown. It is near me, and an interesting place to visit if you like the two comics.


----------



## Pam (Feb 5, 2014)

There's a museum very close to where I live too.   It's in the town of Ulverston where Stan Laurel was born.  http://www.laurel-and-hardy.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Jambi (Feb 13, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually I believe it was Abbott that was epileptic his entire life. Lou had to carry him off the stage on more than one occasion.



Thanks. Been a while since I saw the docu-drama.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2014)

L and H were funny, but our gang was more into Abbot and Costello. Ma and Pa Kettle were real popular then too. 3 or 4 of us kids would sit real close to the screen and laugh our heads off. Then someone would break wind and we would all go nuts laughing.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 16, 2018)

i live near harlem ga where hardy was born---every year they have a big celebration on his birthday


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2018)

My favorites are the one when they visited Oxford and Stan hit his head and remembered the time when he was one of the professors.

And also the one where they sang Honolulu Baby.


----------

